# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مبتدی: راهنمایی برای استفاده از وقفه

## KING AMIN

سلام
از دوستان کسی میدونه با چه دستوری میشه برای میکرو تعریف کرد( تا وقتی دستم روی کلید هست یک کد را بفرست )

----------


## SEZAR.CO

فکر کنم منظورتون اینه

----------


## mehran901

البته سوال شما روبدون درگیرشدن با وقفه هم میشه توسط ی حلقه اجرایی کرد ، ولیبا وقفه بدین صورت میشه 
در بسکام :

CONFIG INTx = state
' State : Falling , Rising , Low Level
 
On Int0 tst
Enable Int0
Config Int0 = Falling
Enable Interrupts



خب به سادگی می تونید وقفه رو در 3 حالتی که ذکر کردم ( بالارونده پایین رونده و بین یک لبه پایین رونده و بالا رونده فعال کنید و این وقفه رو به عنوان مثال من int0 مشخص کردم ... ، توسط on int0 tst هم موقعی که اون وضعیت رخ داد به اون لیبل پرش می کنید و توسط دستور return از اون لیبل بر میگردید چون interrupt فعال هست ...

----------

